# Making a Rival (1st Gen) front shifter brake only?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Making a Rival (1st Gen) front shifter brake only?

Has anyone done this, How Hard? 

I want to create a 1x10 set for my Cross bike, but not having any luck getting a R500 LHS brake lever here in Australia.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

take the side cover off (3 small screws). there are a couple of pins and one (i think) circlip that you have to remove and then the inner mech just pops right out. very very easy to do, especially if you're not planning on putting it back together.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Just found this link online*

Just found this link online, fior anyone else looking to do this:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/removing-sram-double-tap-shift-mechanism-single-ring


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

ozbikebuddy said:


> Just found this link online, fior anyone else looking to do this:
> 
> http://www.cxmagazine.com/removing-sram-double-tap-shift-mechanism-single-ring


Great link (I successfully used it as a guide) BUT you can do it without removing the brake lever (i.e. skip all of step 4). You just need to find something to push the pin, I fashioned a tool from a broken spoke and passed it through the "eye" of the brake cable stop. I needed good light to see what I was pushing on but I was able to work the pin out enough to grab it with a pair of needle nose pliers.

They say the difficulty is 4/5, if you don't remove the brake lever I'd rate it a 2 or a 3 if your'e mechanically inclined.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

removing the brake lever is about 1/5 level of difficulty.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

SRAM offers brake levers without the shifter guts in them one version with alloy levers, one carbon. Any shop can order, you might even be able to order left or right alone.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

davidka said:


> SRAM offers brake levers without the shifter guts in them one version with alloy levers, one carbon. Any shop can order, you might even be able to order left or right alone.


read all of the very first post the OP made...


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

davidka said:


> SRAM offers brake levers without the shifter guts in them one version with alloy levers, one carbon. Any shop can order, you might even be able to order left or right alone.


You mean this one? 900 TT Brake Lever | SRAM

Other than that one, every brake lever from SRAM's road groups include the shifter mechanism.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> You mean this one? 900 TT Brake Lever | SRAM
> 
> Other than that one, every brake lever from SRAM's road groups include the shifter mechanism.


firstly, nice job on bringing a dead thread back to life. secondly, you're incorrect. SRAM make 2 types of drop-bar brake levers (which aren't technically from any particular 'group' but are easy to find) and 3 types of TT levers. might as well get your facts straight.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I just bought the "Shimano Tiagra/Sora Level R400 Road Brake Lever Set" that's featured in RBR's Gear section from Bike Trainers, Bicycle Parts - ModernBike.com, since I really could not find an equivalent piece from SRAM. That part you refer to is not on their website, or among the few mail order places I have searched. Everyone is selling the full fledged "controls" instead of just a brake lever.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> I just bought the "Shimano Tiagra/Sora Level R400 Road Brake Lever Set" that's featured in RBR's Gear section from Bike Trainers, Bicycle Parts - ModernBike.com, since I really could not find an equivalent piece from SRAM. That part you refer to is not on their website, or among the few mail order places I have searched. Everyone is selling the full fledged "controls" instead of just a brake lever.


trust me...i can order any of those levers from QBP at any time and have them in 2-3 days. i don't doubt that you don't see them online, but ANY bike shop can order them at any time. 
and you better check SRAM's site again because this is on it...
500 Single Speed Brake Lever | SRAM
and this...
900 Single Speed Brake Lever | SRAM
finding them was pretty tricky, i had to enter 'brake lever' in the search function.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I see the SRAM units now. I bought mine on sale at $39 / pair, so I'm happy.


----------

